# Living Costs for an expat family



## Octopussy (May 2, 2014)

Hello Expats,

I am considering taking an job opportunity in Makati City and was looking for some answers with respect to living in and around Makati area as a family of 4 (2 kids, 5 years / 2 years). 

1. I have heard of high living costs in Makati area. What other areas could I consider which would be deemed kids & family friendly (with decent schools, hospitals, some expat population, and preferably on the cooler side). I am not looking for ultra luxury, probably something in a budget of P25K.

2. If we live outside Makati, how is the public transport to get to the city centre? How long (approx) am i looking at commuting?

3. What would be a decent salary in USD to be comfortable?

Thanks


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Expense and crowding in Manila*



Octopussy said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> I am considering taking an job opportunity in Makati City and was looking for some answers with respect to living in and around Makati area as a family of 4 (2 kids, 5 years / 2 years).
> 
> ...


Your employer would have probably the best answers to your questions but it could be cheaper if you had your own transportation, the costs can add up. 

Decent schools will cost also, I live way out in the province and a private school for my son ran me 500 plus peso's a month, they alway's were asking money for projects but the Manila area could be higher not to mention transportation for your kids, my son had a neighbor that would take kids to school in the tricycle the cost for that service was around 40 peso's a day or about a dollar each, I would be very weary at all times for your kids, I wouldn't trust anyone but a very, very familiar face to pick them up and take them to school.

I know foreigners do live and work here (unsure of your employer information) but if your applying for a job and are not familiar with your employer, look out... you might want to read another area on this board labeled "useful links for the Philippines" one of the postings by me has some of the pitfalls of working here, it requires many hurdles to make it legal, if it sounds to good it probably just that.


----------



## Octopussy (May 2, 2014)

@mcalleyboy

This is an IT Company (MNC), and they would be sending me on an multiple year assignment (though no expat benefits). I would have to cover all costs from my salary.

I could probably buy a used car and wife would probably drop the kids to the school. So I was hoping we can get housing close to school.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Octopussy said:


> @mcalleyboy
> 
> This is an IT Company (MNC), and they would be sending me on an multiple year assignment (though no expat benefits). I would have to cover all costs from my salary.
> 
> I could probably buy a used car and wife would probably drop the kids to the school. So I was hoping we can get housing close to school.


Just a thought here on your employment situation. You, being the one hired for a job must make absolutely sure after you get here and before the first day on the job that your employer here applies for and gets a work permit. That allows you to work and stay in country without being arrested and deported.

On the opposite side of the coin, your wife and children will be here on a tourist visa and can not be attached to your visa or right to be here.
As such, each one of their visas will need to be renewed every two months and that costs. Also, at the end of two (2) years, your wife and kids must leave the country and fly to another country. They then return the very next day and start the process all over again. This is going to end up costing you and be more trouble than your job here is worth...


----------



## Octopussy (May 2, 2014)

Jet Lag said:


> Just a thought here on your employment situation. You, being the one hired for a job must make absolutely sure after you get here and before the first day on the job that your employer here applies for and gets a work permit. That allows you to work and stay in country without being arrested and deported.


Noted, I am sure that would be the case, and i will make sure it is.



Jet Lag said:


> On the opposite side of the coin, your wife and children will be here on a tourist visa and can not be attached to your visa or right to be here.
> As such, each one of their visas will need to be renewed every two months and that costs. Also, at the end of two (2) years, your wife and kids must leave the country and fly to another country. They then return the very next day and start the process all over again. This is going to end up costing you and be more trouble than your job here is worth...


Ok this i did not know about and it definitely looks not worth the trouble. I would have to clarify with the company that they would cover this aspect for my family else i decline the offer. I thought it would be like US H4.


----------



## Octopussy (May 2, 2014)

could not post link due to being a new member. But google "philippines pre-arranged employment visa" and the first link on immigration . gov . ph seems to suggest there is indeed a H4 like visa

@Jet Lag, Reading the above link, it would seem the family is covered for 2 or 3 yeara (fees differ), unless i am reading it incorrectly.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Octopussy...I would check out the Philippine Consulate in India here's link I found, unsure if it's close enough to you, they also should have phone and email address for questions like this, best to get it straight from the Philippine Consulate, possibly get all your Visa arrangements handled before leaving.

http://www.newdelhipe.com/

Possibly someone else has more information on this but when it comes to family I would get it ironed out before making the plunge.


----------

